# no power to the crank sensor???



## serious a3 (Oct 29, 2005)

all im getting is the car to crank.. i get no spark no fuel at the same time.. ive tried changing ECU'S..IGNITION COILS...CRANK SENSOR...DID THE TIMING OVER..CHANGED THE IGNITION ROTOR...CHECKED ALL GROUNDS... IM JUST LOST AT THIS POINT.. USED MY TEST LIGHT AND EVERYTHING IS GETTING POWER EVEN THE FUEL PUMP


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Have you looked at wiring diagrams and checked the circuit?


----------



## serious a3 (Oct 29, 2005)

i checked the fuse box and everything is the way it was when the carr was running... im thinking could there be a ecu relay that is bad.. but some ppl say the car can start without one..im not sure on that


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Car will not start w/o a crank position sender signal. It will w/o the cam position signal.

You haven't said what year car. And have you traced the voltage according to the wiring diagrams?


----------



## oilpangasket (Dec 5, 2007)

Crank sensors do not have power supplied to them, they produce AC voltage when the teeth on the crank pass over the tip of the sensor. The ecu has a circuit that receives this AC voltage and conditions it into an rpm signal.

When you say you changed the crank sensor, you changed the one in the engine block behind the oil filter? Because the one in the distributor on a MK3 2.0 is the cam sensor.

If you need it, I have a full wiring diagram for your car if you want me to email it to you. It is in Adobe PDF format.

If it is OBD2 it does not require an ecu relay. Only OBD1 cars use an relay. On OBD2 cars the spot is there for the ecu relay but it is empty. Relay 4 is your load reduction relay and relay 12 is your fuel pump relay.

If its automatic it could me a neutral safety switch that is bad. There is a way to bypass it to check if it is an automatic.


----------



## balaji27 (May 5, 2021)

I need help to fix issue with my Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDI 2005 model. Clocked 1,60,000 kms. 
ECM was changed and programmed before 1 year as the factory fitted one was burnt. Car was without any issues. Timing belt kit was replaced before 6 months and it didn't create any issues after replacement.
There has been misfire, engine vibration, reduced fuel efficiency and power. Idle RPM has been very low (550-600 RPM) when the misfiring issue started. 
I recently experienced the new issue of engine stalling while driving in slow speed. Injectors were serviced, Fuel pump is calibrated. No starting problem. Starts within single crank. If engine switches while driving, it takes a few minutes to start again. I suspect that it has got something to follow with Crankshaft position sensor. I removed the sensor connector and it shows 1199 ohms between Pin 1 and 2 on the connector which leads to the sensor. On the female connector, there is no voltage supplied between the positive and ground. How does the car start when I connect the connector and when there is no power supply? Wiring harness has no damage. Earlier, there was check engine and glow plug light lit on the dashboard when the engine stalled but it disappeared automatically. What should I do next?


----------



## Craig mackenzie (8 mo ago)

ps2375 said:


> Have you looked at wiring diagrams and checked the circuit?


I have a 2000 VW golf 2.0L and am having a hard time finding schematics for the crankshaft position sensor. I have 990 ohms resistance in the sensor between the signal wore white and the yellow wire which I believe comes from the ECM. I checked for a good hand to the black wire and it’s ok.
I have read conflicting info about the voltage at the sensor. Could you pls forward me the schematic you mention to [email protected]
Thx in advance


----------

